# Celebrity airbrush body makeup...



## bluesea4 (Apr 2, 2009)

Does anyone know what celebrities use as a body concealer? (besides dermablend which is cakey and not good for pale skin contrary to what I have heard) I know some of them have airbrushed makeup but what brand? 

I know there is some secret they have for having flawless skin after birth and no stretch marks/scarring!  I was looking into buying airbrush body makeup of some kind, but I don't want to fall into a trap just because I am interested in the idea of spray makeup. lol


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

There's face and body foundations like those from MAC and MUFE. I also hear of them using Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer, and Perfekt Body Perfection Gel. DuWop makes a tinted body lotion called Revolotion.

I'm sure a lot of celebs just have their body airbrushed...Temptu is popular.

Also, airbrush tanning hides a lot of flaws.


----------

